# طلب شرح برنامج tora



## بدر السعودية (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواني

لو سمحتوا


أبغى شرح كامل ل برنامج tora


----------



## رمضان عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اين برنامج tora وشرحه


----------



## مصطفى ابوالنيل (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مممممتاززززززززززززز


----------

